# antiscivolo



## ciaula

Ciao, devo tradurre il termine "antiscivolo", riferito ad un sottotappeto da posizionare sotto il tappeto, appunto, per evitare che questo si sposti. Si può dire "antiglissière"?

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

O forse _antidérapant_... Aspetta i madrelingua.


----------



## Azucenas

Necsus said:


> O forse _antidérapant_... Aspetta i madrelingua.


 
Anche secondo me si dice così, infatti i calzini antiscivolo sono "chaussettes antidérapantes". (Non sono madrelingua)


----------



## ciaula

Grazie per il consiglio...in effetti antidérapant è molto più utilizzato..

Mi rimane un piccolo dubbio, perchè non si tratta di un tappeto che non fa scivolare la gente, ma di un sottotappeto che serve per far rimanere il tappeto al suo posto...posso usare lo stesso "antidéparant" secondo voi?


----------



## DearPrudence

Non sono sicura che "antiglissière" esista en francese 
Mi sembra bene "*antidérapant*"


----------



## Azucenas

ciaula said:


> un piccolo dubbio, ... si tratta di un sottotappeto che serve per far rimanere il tappeto al suo posto...posso usare lo stesso "antidéparant" secondo voi?


 

Direi di sì. Guarda questo articolo su "l'importance du sous-tapis antidérapant"


----------



## ciaula

Ok grazie a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Antidérapant 
On dit aussi parfois antiglisse .


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Antidérapant
> On dit aussi parfois antiglisse .


 
Oui d’accord, et uniquement par simple *curiosité* :
On les retrouve de façon isolée mais aussi les deux dans la même phrase sous toutes les formes, par exemple :
_C’est un antidérapant antiglisse pour tapis._
_C’est un antiglisse antidérapant pour tapis._
_C’est un antidérapant et antiglisse et pour tapis._

J’ai aperçu quelques utilisations_ d’antiglissant _mais il me semble que ça sonne mal à l’oreille et c’est peut être incorrect le correcteur d’orthographe n’aime pas, donc à éviter …


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est vrai, j'ai déjà vu aussi les deux ensemble, mais je m'étais dit que c'était à l'usage des esprits... nous dirons simples .


----------

